# Furtype magazine



## yiffytimesnews (Sep 28, 2010)

The only thing I can find on what turns out to rarer than a seeing the President in a fursuit is Furtype magazine in fact the only reference I find is here http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2004-11-17/furtype-no.1-in-print  Has anyone ever seen a copy of it or let alone could send me a scan of it. Also nobody can explain why the publisher won't even respond to any emails I have sent about this magazine they once published.


----------

